# Stolen trailer !



## chadf (Feb 9, 2012)

Will my insurance company cover a trailer that was stolen when I was hooked to my truck ? 
Haven't called to ask them yet, wondering if I should even call?


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 9, 2012)

They(Geico) did not cover mine when it was stolen off my truck, but at least try to see if your company will, best of luck!


----------



## TAS (Feb 9, 2012)

Would homeowners ins cover it?  May not be worth the deductible but just a thought.


----------



## secondseason (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you have the trailer insured on your auto policy?

Typically a home owner's policy will not cover an item that can be insured on another policy or is not for the maintenance of the property (never leaves the property)


----------



## gtparts (Feb 9, 2012)

The only way to know for sure is to talk with your agent and, if it is covered, file a claim. 

Seems too often the question is asked after the property is stolen or destroyed. Best of luck.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Feb 9, 2012)

home owners insurance will NOT cover it, theres some kinda stipulation with it i cant remember what it is. my dad went through it when a trailer was stolen from our farm and when his camper mysteriously burnt down. i believe the reason is because its not a permanent part of the property or something like that


----------



## Harlee (Feb 9, 2012)

I have Allstate, when I inquired about renting a trailer to pull my motorcycle, they told me the trailer and motorcycle would be covered as long as it was attached to the truck.  Once the trailer was detached from the truck, no coverage.


----------



## secondseason (Feb 9, 2012)

Harlee said:


> I have Allstate, when I inquired about renting a trailer to pull my motorcycle, they told me the trailer and motorcycle would be covered as long as it was attached to the truck.  Once the trailer was detached from the truck, no coverage.



That should be for liability, not for comprehensive that would cover theft, unless you already had a trailer on your policy.


----------



## GMORE (Feb 9, 2012)

I just purchased a utility trailer.  I called my insurance company (State Farm) to inquire about insurance, but in the end the insurance was not a good value.  Two years of premiums basically added up to the cost of the trailer.  I imagine the theft and damage risk is fairly high for a trailer, and they price the insurance accordingly.  I decided to self insure.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 9, 2012)

Homeowners covered mine. But it was in my driveway hooked up to my truck. Cut a check the same day.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Feb 9, 2012)

I asked my agent and was told that HO would cover mine but I'd have to pay the $500 deductible, and my premiums might go up.  I could have another custom built for that.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 9, 2012)

Around here they have been stealing log trailer and cutting them up and selling them to scrap yards


----------



## chadf (Feb 10, 2012)

It's just a 4 x 8', But still Makes me mad !  I'm gonna call my insurance after I report it stolen. Don't have too much hope of them finding it, to be honest.


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 10, 2012)

Did it get gone from the shop?


----------



## merc123 (Feb 10, 2012)

It might look suspicious...you waited a full 24 hours to report something stolen...  Just saying.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 10, 2012)

A 4' x 8' is probably not going to be worth paying your deductible anyway.  I would say "you should have locked the hitch" but they would have cut the lock or pulled the pin on your receiver.


----------



## rayjay (Feb 11, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> A 4' x 8' is probably not going to be worth paying your deductible anyway.  I would say "you should have locked the hitch" but they would have cut the lock or pulled the pin on your receiver.



They make locking pins. Locks only stop the honest but sometimes they are enough to stop a spur of the moment theft. 

Whoever put the "...cruel and unusual..." part in our laws did us a terrible mis-service.


----------



## chadf (Feb 11, 2012)

Deductable is more than i paid for the trailer. Just wondering mainly, if some insurance comp don't charge the deductible on theft ?


Locks only keep honest men, honest........


----------



## chadf (Feb 11, 2012)

merc123 said:


> It might look suspicious...you waited a full 24 hours to report something stolen...  Just saying.



It's my trailer...... I don't even have to report it....... 
Think they are gonna find my trailer anyways? I doubt it! Only I know and friends know what makes that trailer different from 150 other 4x8 they see a day.  Think a thief is gonna leave the "VIN"/trailer ID plate on and my tag? 
Maybe, but doubtful !


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2012)

didnt read all the post above but i will say, someone stole mine a few years ago, it was full of lawn equipment and was locked to the back of my truck. i had state farm and they covered it no prob


----------



## merc123 (Feb 11, 2012)

chadf said:


> It's my trailer...... I don't even have to report it.......
> Think they are gonna find my trailer anyways? I doubt it! Only I know and friends know what makes that trailer different from 150 other 4x8 they see a day.  Think a thief is gonna leave the "VIN"/trailer ID plate on and my tag?
> Maybe, but doubtful !



I agree with you 100% and would doubt the police would find it either.  However, if you are even remotely thinking about making an insurance claim it looks funny to the insurance company (i.e:  fraud) that you would take 24 hours to report it stolen to the authorities.  That would give you plenty of time to stash your trailer.  

I would think MOST people would report something stolen immediately upon finding it stolen, especially something of higher value...not post it on GON asking what to do.  I'm sure the police have also seen more stolen trailers than the folks on GON and could probably even recommend some actions to take...


----------



## Headhunter1 (Feb 11, 2012)

There are times I don't notice if my trailor is in my back yard or not. If its gone its gone regardless of timeframe.


----------

